
Ask HN: Coders - what do you listen to while coding? - uptownfunk
Feel free to post links to your playlists here!
======
lsiunsuex
Months ago, I realized that basically most of what Sirius XM was playing, was
available as a podcast, so I canceled satellite radio and just subscribed to
all the dj's I could find / listen to. And I really only listen to EDM.

[http://podcast.wandwmusic.nl/podcast.php](http://podcast.wandwmusic.nl/podcast.php)

[http://laidbackluke.podtree.com/feed/podcast/](http://laidbackluke.podtree.com/feed/podcast/)

[http://podcast.borgeous.com/?feed=podcast](http://podcast.borgeous.com/?feed=podcast)

[http://afrojack.podtree.com/feed/podcast/](http://afrojack.podtree.com/feed/podcast/)

[http://podcast.armadamusic.com/asot/podcast.xml](http://podcast.armadamusic.com/asot/podcast.xml)

[http://podcast.djhardwell.com/podcast.xml](http://podcast.djhardwell.com/podcast.xml)

[http://tritonia.libsyn.com/rss](http://tritonia.libsyn.com/rss)

[http://www.galexmusic.com/podcast/gareth.xml](http://www.galexmusic.com/podcast/gareth.xml)

[http://intheair.libsyn.com/rss](http://intheair.libsyn.com/rss)

[http://feddelegrand.libsyn.com/rss](http://feddelegrand.libsyn.com/rss)

[http://static.aboveandbeyond.nu/grouptherapy/podcast.xml](http://static.aboveandbeyond.nu/grouptherapy/podcast.xml)

[http://toolroomknightsradio.com/radioshow/toolroomknightsrad...](http://toolroomknightsradio.com/radioshow/toolroomknightsradiopodcast.xml)

------
SyneRyder
I have a coding music playlist that I've been improving over the last few
years, it's nearly 70 hours of upbeat electronica & IDM with no almost no
vocals. I try to only keep music that keeps me in the zone and delete any
track that distracts me. The playlist is now on Spotify, but it had over 100
subscribers on Rdio before they closed down.

[https://open.spotify.com/user/syneryder/playlist/5YpeoHyEHG7...](https://open.spotify.com/user/syneryder/playlist/5YpeoHyEHG7ttNgvzAkW72)

spotify://user:syneryder:playlist:5YpeoHyEHG7ttNgvzAkW72

There was also a thread last week that asked about music:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11493678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11493678)

------
dougdescombaz
Usually stuff without lyrics, or lyrics I can't really understand, so the
songs remain in the background. Anything to drawn out the open office setting
when I need to concentrate, and also to pump me up. Seems like repetitiveness
can help reduce distraction. Most likely some classical, and then some
aggressive rock/punk/metal.

------
meowberryboy
Defcon radio, of course!
[https://somafm.com/defcon/](https://somafm.com/defcon/)

------
konart
Rock, Metal, OSTs.

------
markbnj
Fans.

